# Photoshop CS5 content aware fill/delete



## Macified

Do we even have to try anymore? I appreciate that there is much more in a great photo than initially meets the eye but just watch this demo of content aware fill/delete in the upcoming Photoshop CS5.

Photoshop CS5 content-aware fill demo ? Computer Chips & Hardware Technology | Geek.com


----------



## Macfury

That is bloody amazing. I could have used that a few days ago.


----------



## ScanMan

Bring it on!


----------



## KC4

Oh yeaaaaah. That's Cool... but why don't they ever work as slick in reality as they do in the demos?? As least for me.......click....click..................CLICK..........reselect....undo undo undo undo...uh oh. ...oh. no...NO! NOOOO! 
(sob)


----------



## Guest

Wow. I'm speechless ... if that works well in real life ... just wow.


----------



## pcronin

in the words of that family guy character: "he's a big fat phony!"

or in the words of Alex Albrecht: "Ah-mazing"

Even more wow factor comes from the fact I thought the title was Photoshop CSS(cascading style sheets).


----------



## Mckitrick

Wow! The last one with the panorama was amazing.


----------



## MaxPower

We've all been there trying to retouch a photo and thinking "this looks like sh!t." This will greatly improve photo retouching. I wonder if this will bring out the hacks at fairs and crap shows to wow the masses.


----------



## Davis

I'm sure though in time, Adobe will release something else as spectacular as this. It obviously wont be perfect, but at least it gives people a starting point in fixing up key details and adding what they want.


----------



## ScanMan

Davis said:


> ...at least it gives people a starting point in fixing up key details and adding what they want.


Another starting point. Adobe Photoshop Restoration & Retouching: Amazon.ca: Katrin Eismann, Wayne Palmer: Books


----------



## kps

Another CS5/ACR6 and Lightroom 3 feature. Watch the video to the end where it discusses how you can make your own corrective profiles.

LR3, can't wait, but I need a new updated Mac Pro.

Linky

*
*


----------



## groovetube

saw a lot of the CS5 stuff last few days. I know I'm getting this upgrade.


----------



## screature

What was the standout feature for you groove?


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Another CS5/ACR6 and Lightroom 3 feature. Watch the video to the end where it discusses how you can make your own corrective profiles.
> 
> LR3, can't wait, but I need a new updated Mac Pro.
> 
> Linky
> 
> *
> *


Looks pretty good the lens transform stuff looks grrrrreat. Could be very useful. Let's hope they clean up the image ingest interface though!


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Looks pretty good the lens transform stuff looks grrrrreat. Could be very useful. Let's hope they clean up the image ingest interface though!


Are you referring to LR3? I know you've been using the beta. What exactly is bugging you there.

As far as the lens correction stuff is concerned, I've had that with Nikon NX software specifically designed to correct for my Nikon 10.5mm fisheye. Also as a Photoshop plug-in from Image Trends, but never for pretty much any lens.

Sitting here and hoping Apple get's its sh!t together and updates the towers.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Are you referring to LR3? I know you've been using the beta. What exactly is bugging you there.


The whole interface is just bad, it reminds me of a poorly executed web 2.0 type website -- no longer a proper modal dialog, but some inline window thingy. it's also painfully slow (which might be in part due to the beta). I haven't tried the latest beta update, maybe they fixed it already .. but the first one was so bad I couldn't bear to try the update. Let's hope the new features outweigh the poor interface choices. I knew that once Mark Hamburg left the building this would happen to LR  He was the only thing that kept them in line when it came to the UI. He left Photoshop for a lot of the same reasons -- when they decided it should have everything including the kitchen sink he bailed on it. And now he works for Microsoft


----------



## kps

Okay, gotcha on the UI.

Don't know who Mark Hamburg is, but it seems he went from bad to worse.


----------



## ScanMan

This looks worthwhile. Special Photoshop CS5 Extended Live Webinar with Scott Kelby | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ScanMan

^^Our friends at BP could use this right about now.


----------



## squaresnappr

LOL, that video is too funny Cubamark. This feature is a great one though. I am loving CS5 right now and it is snappy on my Mac pro.


----------



## Yamcha

I've used it the content aware fill, and it doesn't always work very well.. At least not like shown on the videos released by adobe.. still depends on the photo aswell..


----------



## ScanMan

^^Agree. I clone for hours at a time, and have found the new content aware feature unpredictable enough to make it only marginally useful. I've swapped a patch of lawn here and there, fine. But what I was specifically hoping for, was more effectiveness from the spot brush, for dragging through long scratches. Nope, not that nice.

It's OK for artifacts in open spaces like skies, or large areas of pattern-free clothing. but I find that its calculation of "what to fill with", is kind of blurred and lacking in similar texture to the surrounding area. 

I've given it a really good shot, and I've played with ALL the parameters of this new tool, but at this stage am left unimpressed.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Another starting point. Adobe Photoshop Restoration & Retouching: Amazon.ca: Katrin Eismann, Wayne Palmer: Books


this is a fantastic book and one I reference often.


----------



## keebler27

OMG.

I just watched that video and it's INSANE!

As I was watching, I was thinking of how many images I could use those fixes on.

WOW!

Thanks for sharing Macified!


----------

